# Mothering Magazine's Birth Preparation Articles



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Please click here to read the articles


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

From Mothering.com:

Quote:

Choose from Mothering's collection of articles and information about pregnancy & birth. Mothering recognizes parents as the experts and wishes to provide truly helpful information upon which parents can base informed choices.

Pregnancy and birth are both as simple and elemental as nature, and as complex and confusing as a maze. There is so much to be learned and decided, and yet, the birth process usually takes care itself. Here is our center to help you do both--to learn more and to relax and let your body and your baby do what they know best.


----------

